# new hair cut! chopped it all off (pics)



## schiller16 (Mar 26, 2006)

BEFORE: 





AFTER:













what do you guys think? better before or after?


----------



## Sar (Mar 26, 2006)

I prefered it b4 =(


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 26, 2006)

i like the b4 from the pics 

but i just think once u find a way to style your new look it will rock


----------



## Lushstar (Mar 26, 2006)

Both before and after are nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Mar 26, 2006)

i like both,but i prefer the before,maybe too many layers in the front..?
but it doesnt look bad and if thats what you like thats all that matters


----------



## user3 (Mar 30, 2006)

Totally cute! I love how the bangs are cut.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 30, 2006)

Since I love short hair, I gotta say after.  It's totally cute


----------



## GlamDazzled (Mar 31, 2006)

After...cute.


----------



## DigitalFaery (Feb 23, 2008)

I like them both...even though you look cuter with the second cut


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 24, 2008)

I can't tell much from the before picture because it wasn't really 'done"
but I really like the after. You work it, and it seems like a hard cut to work


----------



## *KT* (Feb 24, 2008)

I like it.  I wish I was brave enough to go SHORT every now and then.


----------



## Shavwi (Feb 24, 2008)

I think the after is adorable and I'm usually not a fan of short hair - you totally rock it


----------

